# elkhart / kos. county



## jasonandsarah85

I have been out a couple times already this year and have only found 1 peckerhead. Will not show a pic because its embarrassing.. I normally find good yields at the spots j visit. I mainly hunt around silver lake, Syracuse, and new Paris. Anybody else hunt there? Is it to early? The woods looks great but not a lot of vegetation yet. Who's got the advice?


----------



## tippyman

Went out may 1st after work around North Webster, all i found were Ticks.
Where i went is normally damp, this time out it seemed dry..don't know if the ground is too cool yet or we need more rain.
That deluge of rain we got 10 days ago was all at one time....going to try over the weekend.


----------



## jasonandsarah85

Was out again today in silver lake. Walked 4 hours and found 3 small greys. Need rain


----------



## tippyman

Found 24 small yellows in my yard while mowing, how lucky was that, mowed over two of them


----------



## mushroombandit

heading to kosc. county to do some hunting tomorrow. have some areas that always produce will let you know how they are looking.


----------



## tippyman

Found 10 large greys friday the 10th, did a lot of walking though


----------



## tippyman

Still feel the ground is tool cool in this area for much of a load, going to wait to mid to late next week, a pretty nice warmup comming


----------



## familyofhunters

actually found a few blacks last week. about ten, enough to fry up a small batch. I think its going to be a good year!


----------



## gnomerhonda

We have been out in Elkhart &amp; just over the line in Southern MI &amp; have found nothing for the past 2 weeks. Hoping the warm up this week will help. :-?


----------



## tippyman

Going to take this friday the 9th off, pack a lunch and hit every spot i can think of rain or shine.
Want to be ahead of the weekend warriors.
Would be shocked if I didn\'t find at least enough for the frying pan. Will be nice to walk in the woods and not be bothered Ticks or no. Guessing the following weekend (17th) will be my last for Morels, then it's on to Chantrells &amp; whatever else you can find.
Go getem!!!


----------

